# Just booked our first trip to Aruba!



## maja651

We found a 1 bedroom trade at La Cabana on Eagle beach in Aruba.  We are pretty excited!  This will be our first time to the island.  Are there any experts out there with must sees/must dos on Aruba?  We have never really looked into Aruba, just happened to find this trade and decided to take it!  We will be going in July 2016.


----------



## jadejar

Check out www.aruba-bb.com.   You will find lots of info on Aruba there. We love it!


----------



## maja651

jadejar said:


> Check out www.aruba-bb.com.   You will find lots of info on Aruba there. We love it!



Thanks!  I will go check it out!


----------



## lvhmbh

Also aruba.com!  I have been going to Aruba for years but always check out both sites frequently.


----------



## topmom101

Maja651, I own at LaCabana and can promise you will love your stay there. It's not a luxurious resort but it's clean and confortable, fun and friendly.  Most importantly, it's located on Eagle beach which is considered to be the best beach in Aruba. I don't know if you are renting a car but it's also within walking distance to 3 of Aruba's favorite restaurants. I, myself will be there June 14 for one week but will still be in Aruba till 7/13. When are you arriving?

You should definitively take a taxi or bus to the high rise area (Palm Beach) and enjoy a stroll on the main road. Loads of restaurants, shopping, casinos, entertainmnet, etc. Have fun!!!


----------



## maja651

topmom101 said:


> Maja651, I own at LaCabana and can promise you will love your stay there. It's not a luxurious resort but it's clean and confortable, fun and friendly.  Most importantly, it's located on Eagle beach which is considered to be the best beach in Aruba. I don't know if you are renting a car but it's also within walking distance to 3 of Aruba's favorite restaurants. I, myself will be there June 14 for one week but will still be in Aruba till 7/13. When are you arriving?
> 
> You should definitively take a taxi or bus to the high rise area (Palm Beach) and enjoy a stroll on the main road. Loads of restaurants, shopping, casinos, entertainmnet, etc. Have fun!!!



Thank you for the help!  Our trade is not until July 17,2016.  We have tons of time to prepare! 
We got unit 316a so I think we got a good one according to the resort map I saw online.  Would you agree?  Are all of the units renovated? 

Should we get a car?  Is it needed there?  Is it safe to drive there?

Any specific tips for the resort or the island?

Is Aruba expensive?  We have been to the Cayman Islands and thought they were REAlLY expensive, so  I am hoping Aruba is better.  We are used to Cancun, Playa del Carmen and Cabo (basically Mexican resort areas) so those are the prices we are used to.  - not too bad, but not cheap either.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## classiclincoln

*You Will Be Hooked!*

Congrats on your trade.  We traded in to the Renaissance Aruba years ago and fell in love with the island.  Read my review in the Marketplace for info on the island.  In addition to the sites mentioned, get the Visit Aruba card on the Visit Aruba.com website.  It's like $15 and you get a ton of discounts.  Don't order it until January 1 since you are not going untill next summer.  Also, we like to rent a Jeep and go on the north side.  It's great.  We have a list of our favorite restaurants, so email me if you want them.  Also have car rental info too.


----------



## am1

I was there in october and it was great having a car.  We brought our twin boys  who were almost two so we did not do any tours but made our own up at our pace.  Very safe to drive there although at night everyone seemed to use their high beams.


----------



## topmom101

Maja, I always rent a car and I recommend that you do too.  Driving in Aruba is fairly simple and the island is small enough so that even if you get lost it's not the end of the world. You can probably get a car for around $175 for the week so it's worth it.  It would cost about $60 taxi fare (round trip) airport to hotel so renting a car is something I'd definitely consider.  You will find Aruba more expensive than Mexico but not outrageous.  LaCabana has daily happy hour (2 for1) in the early afternoon and again at 4 usually accompanied by live music by the pool bar.  It's really fun and everyone gets their groove on.

I own room 212a so you are right above me and the location is great. You'll be able to see the pool and the ocean.  The rental company I prefer is Tropic Car Rental. The owner's name is Haans and his rates and service are the best.  Book early as he's very popular.


----------



## byeloe

we have been to aruba the past two years and stayed at lacabana both times.  We did not rent a car but took the bus and a few cabs. 1st time took a cab to/from airport approx $60 with tips  This year took depalm tours bus only $$15 return each,

 Easy walk to superfoods from resort.  Great laid back resort. Friendly staff and guests.   Across the street from beach.  Not an issue if you are beach people.  Because of the road and the massive(gorgeous) beach, there is not a view of the ocean from the pool area. Not sure about July but in March you need to be an early bird to get umbrellas poolside, they start going before 6 am and were usually all taken by 7:30 ish  

Food prices are less than Grand Cayman (which we visited in summer 2013) but alcohol can really bump up the bill.  We don't drink much so not an issue for us.  The food quality was superior to Mexico in our opinion.


----------



## maja651

byeloe said:


> we have been to aruba the past two years and stayed at lacabana both times.  We did not rent a car but took the bus and a few cabs. 1st time took a cab to/from airport approx $60 with tips  This year took depalm tours bus only $$15 return each,
> 
> Easy walk to superfoods from resort.  Great laid back resort. Friendly staff and guests.   Across the street from beach.  Not an issue if you are beach people.  Because of the road and the massive(gorgeous) beach, there is not a view of the ocean from the pool area. Not sure about July but in March you need to be an early bird to get umbrellas poolside, they start going before 6 am and were usually all taken by 7:30 ish
> 
> Food prices are less than Grand Cayman (which we visited in summer 2013) but alcohol can really bump up the bill.  We don't drink much so not an issue for us.  The food quality was superior to Mexico in our opinion.


Thanks for the help!  We do not normally rent cars in Mexico, so we would rather not in Aruba unless we really need to.  So, your information really helps!


----------



## am1

maja651 said:


> Thanks for the help!  We do not normally rent cars in Mexico, so we would rather not in Aruba unless we really need to.  So, your information really helps!



Driving a car in Aruba is a lot easier then in Mexico.  Taxis may be more expensive as well.


----------



## dbs1228

Just got back yesterday and we rented a jeep for the week - jeeps are pricey but so worth the price to us!  We went everywhere on the island, checked out the caves, went snorkeling several times driving to some great snorkeling spots, visited the chapel, the baby bridge, did several grocery runs since we utilized the resorts grill and ate breakfast and lunch in most days.  I think Aruba is a great island to explore on your own that was the appeal to us even if you only rent a car for 3 days I would say its worth it.


----------



## maja651

Ok guys, you are making our car rental decision more difficult. . I guess we will decided closer to thr trip.


----------



## ilene13

maja651 said:


> Ok guys, you are making our car rental decision more difficult. . I guess we will decided closer to thr trip.



We always rent a car in Aruba.  We use Top Drive.  We like to have a car so that we can drive to restaurants etc.  we go during weeks 51/52 and there are always lines for taxis.


----------



## falmouth3

A while back someone else posted this e-book by the Aruba Kid.  I found it interesting.

He just updated it in March 2015.  
http://www.arubakid.com/booklet.htm


----------



## nanceetom

You will love Aruba.  We own at the Marriott Ocean club, but have stayed in other places after our 2 weeks there.  It is very safe!  When we go ourselves, DH and self, we rent a car for a week and then taxi.  When we go with family, we all rent since they like to go to Baby Beach and other places that would be expensive taxiing.
Renting is inexpensive and easy.  We've always rented from Hans at Tropic.  He and the people working for him are wonderful.  We had 3 cars from him a few months ago since all of our family met there.  He fills up quickly, so I would e-mail and get on the list.  No deposit is required beforehand.
Since it's your first time to the island, a car would probably be a good idea to see some of the areas further away; however, if not, taxis are reasonalbe and walking is safe.


----------



## Steve A

We have been going to Aruba for years. We always rent a car.


----------



## heckp

Steve A said:


> We have been going to Aruba for years. We always rent a car.


What company do you rent from?


----------



## maryk

I too am interested in a rental car.  We will be there July 16th.

A jeep sounds like fun but is it safe to use to leave your belongings in while you are snorkeling or shopping?

So what are the best name places to use to rent a car?

Also, what side of the road do you drive on in Aruba?

MaryK


----------



## ilene13

maryk said:


> I too am interested in a rental car.  We will be there July 16th.
> 
> A jeep sounds like fun but is it safe to use to leave your belongings in while you are snorkeling or shopping?
> 
> So what are the best name places to use to rent a car?
> 
> Also, what side of the road do you drive on in Aruba?
> 
> MaryK



We rent from Top Drive.  Wonderful company.  As in the United States you drive on the right.


----------



## sandkastle4966

Do not leave thing your belongings visible in the car while you shop/snorkel.   Especially when snorkeling - invitation for a break in.   Too many of our friends have had that happen.

We use europcar.   Had too many issues with the "name brands" - budget, thrifty, etc.


----------



## heckp

*Hyundai accent 2014*

Just rented from Top Drive today for 250$ all in for a week  @maryk we will be there (Marriott Aruba Surf Club)  July 16th as well


----------



## ilene13

heckp said:


> Just rented from Top Drive today for 250$ all in for a week  @maryk we will be there (Marriott Aruba Surf Club)  July 16th as well



I'm glad you used them!


----------



## heckp

ilene13 said:


> I'm glad you used them!



Thanks for the info


----------



## shagnut

Do not go swimming in the north area.  I was swept away to sea and had to be rescued by the tour guide.  We also got food poisoning eating at Brisas  Del Mar.  Ended up in the hospital by ambulance . Good Dr's  if you need them lol. 

Now that I've said the bad stuff how about this.  Aruba is still my fav. island.  The people are so friendly!!  You will have a wonderful time.  Shaggy


----------



## Theousaf

*Aruba....my happy place.*

Congrats on your trip to Aruba.  My wife and I love it there and I have gone about 15 times over the last couple of years.  We own 4 timeshares at three different resorts in Feb/Mar.  I also spend a lot of time volunteering at Casa Cuna one of three orphanages on the island.  Prior to going to Aruba I had visited many of the Caribbean islands and assumed they were all the same; they are not.   I also traveled extensively as I am retired Air Force.   What I love about Aruba is that it is outside the hurricane belt, the air is very dry not humid like the other islands.  The downside is that nothing really grows there other than cactus and aloe.  The water there is terrific as they have terrific desalinization.   The beaches are beautiful and tourists are not hassled by locals begging for $$ or trying to sell you cheap stuff.  The Caribbean Sea is always about 84 degrees. There is a constant breeze known as the tradewinds.There are terrific restaurants and food is comparable to Boston where I live if you buy groceries to cook in your timeshare.  The island is very small, about 21 miles long by 2-8 miles wide and you are only 18 miles from S America (about the size of Wash DC).  I would rent a car to see the island.  Baby Beach is on the other end of the island past the refinery; the snorkeling is lots of fun. They drive on the left side of the road but have a number of roundabouts that some find intimidating.   Aruba is a Dutch territory and most locals speak four languages:  English, Spanish, Dutch and Papiamento.  Aruba's primarily industry is tourism and they do it right!


----------



## lvhmbh

Don't you mean drive on the right side of the road?


----------



## ilene13

"Don't you mean drive on the right side of the road?"



You are correct!


----------



## Marathoner

*Scott's Brats!*

I found the following review on TripAdvisor of Scott's Brats in Aruba to be quite poignant.  Written by jabooty on 7/15/2015.  As a result of the review, I intend to eat at Scotts multiple times during my trip to Aruba next month!


http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...34-Scott_s_Brats-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#

“Simple Pleasures”
5 of 5 starsReviewed July 15, 2015

I read about Scott's Brats on Tripadvisor last year and even though we always stay at Marriott Stellaris (on the other end of Palm beach), I made it my goal to walk on water's edge to experience what they have to offer. I did so first morning last year, arriving by foot to find them closed for vacation. Talk about a buzz kill. This year, different month, as the early riser in family, I made my pilgrimage and the board's were up! (Open!!) I found it funny how excited I was, almost running from water's edge up to the unassuming stand. People, let me be clear, you can see from the pictures, all the Scott's Brats offers...simplicity, good food and an incredible price (bagel sandwich in my hotel lobby $14..tastes like rubber...you get a breakfast sandwich like you were home at Scott's...for $5-7 based on what you want on it). 

Well, as I approached, I wanted to be sure I "fit in", so I understood you order on the back side of the hut, facing the Playa Linda, menu is on billboard stand as you approach. You pay, and simply walk to the front side of hut, facing the ocean to pick up the order, which Scott and Leslie work together to deliver. It's simplicity at it's very best. I stayed quiet each day, not because they are not welcoming, but rather, I just wanted to take in the experience, standing with some other customers. There is one thing I noticed, Scott and Leslie work hard. I feel that whatever they did, all their lives, they earned their money. They also are nice. They are not there to be entertainment, but they are hard working, good people - - kinda nice. I aspire to be that as well every day. 

I observed they have to deal with alot of different personalities as well, trapped in the hut. Some, quiet, like me. Some, thinking they are comedians, but not funny...almost imposing their personalities onto Scott and Leslie (empowered by bloody marys). I say this, as when I reviewed Tripadvisor, I went to the VERY FEW, lower rated reviews wondering, what I missed. I found that out of the very few, some mention things like - - they were not very social (...two thoughts here..first, they are busy..second, I found myself wanting to tell some of the customers (the people who feel they are Elvis' of Aruba) to stop yapping and calling their names like they are pets in attempt to say something "funny" and these people weren't even talking to me). I remember when Leslie called my name ("Pat") I felt like I was official..being handed my breakfast sandwiches that I read about and walking the beach awhile to achieve! Seriously, she thanked me, was very nice and I admired her hard work. 

I walked back down the beach to the Stellaris, sat under my palapa, before family came down, and just spent quality time with my sandwich. It was like my family at made it for me at home...for $5!! It was then, that I declared (granted nobody was around to hear me on the beach at 8:30am..that from THIS DAY FORWARD... Scott's Brats is my breakfast each morning I am in Aruba!). I also considered the walk "exercise" but it was calming, early morning, Caribbean water on feet, with empty beach. Scott's does not serve coffee, but DD is 16 steps away from hut. As the days passed, I would get sandwiches for family, (yes, I share the good simplicity with my peeps) and Leslie would have them waiting for me, as it took a decade to get a cup a coffee from DD (but DD employees are native, working on Aruba time, which I don't stress about, I simply watch with amazement). I see the work of Scott and Leslie and I admire the fact that they did something most of us talk about, opened a business in Aruba. It's a business, it's work, not all glory and they work hard daily...enjoying some customers, putting up with others, and being nice to all, but for those that expect to be entertained, it is not what this hut is about. It's about good food, at a price where Scott and Leslie clearly understand value and GIFT it to those of us on a very EXPENSIVE beach. They could easily charge more, and to those that comment about the food in ways that seem they expect to be eating at The Ritz (not so great, but that's another review) I suggest they look at what the menu offers (breakfast sandwiches, brats, dogs, etc) and APPRECIATE the value. Good simple food. I appreciated it each morning thereafter, for the week - - it was a simple pleasure walking along the water on the beach to go to Scott's each morning, getting breakfast for my family. 

I suggest you make this your "morning ritual" if you are on Palm Beach, before the masses get up and take over the beach. It's a perfect start to a VERY casual day...which is what Aruba is all about, but Scott and Leslie...offer GOODNESS from the middle of America. I'm so glad they are on the Island. I admire them...wish them well...and I'll see them next year and all following, each morning - - God willing.


----------



## Theousaf

*Consider joining some Aruba FB pages*

I have been to Aruba about 15 times over the last couple of years alone.  My wife and I love Aruba; it is by far the best of any of the other Caribbean Islands and we have been to many.

If you are on Facebook you might want to 'join' a number of their pages.  LaCabana even has it's own page.  I trust all your questions will be answered.  I would rent a car just to go to Baby Beach which is on the south end of the island.  

You'll soon find out why they call it "One Happy Island".  Have fun.


----------



## topmom101

Marathoner, I own at the Playa Linda and know the place well.  Be sure to try a Bloody Mary on the do-it-yourself Bloody Mary bar or Scott will be happy yo mix one for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Theousaf

Sorry, yes...the right side of the road.


----------



## Marathoner

topmom101 said:


> Marathoner, I own at the Playa Linda and know the place well.  Be sure to try a Bloody Mary on the do-it-yourself Bloody Mary bar or Scott will be happy yo mix one for you. Enjoy.



Thank you for the advice.  Will make sure to order the bloody marys!


----------



## Boonie

We went to Aruba 3 years for husbands 40th bday and we ALWAYS talk about going back!  We traded into Aruba Beach Club which we enjoyed there is a casino nearby so if you like to gamble there are a few.  We found alcohol to be expensive drink Balashi if you are beer drinkers.  We did the trike bikes which take you around the island, The Black Pearl for snorkeling and do a dinner on the beach which we did Passions.  The Aruba forums which someone posted were very helpful!


----------

